# Seachem Flourish Iron and Cloudy water



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am having trouble dosing Seachem Flourish Iron to my planted aquarium of java ferns, anubias congensis plants, argentine swords and amazon swords. Every time I dose it my water gets cloudy for a couple days. The first time I dosed it in the aquarium I had to do a little water change to help clear the water out. I run Purigen and Biochem in my filter. I use prime when changing water and supplement the plants with flourish excel, flourish and thats it nothing else. Now I am using the iron supplement because I believe I needed it for my sword plants. The plants were showing all the signs of iron deficiency. My water temp is steady at 75 F with zero ammonia, nitrites, nitrates. Does anybody know what could be causing the water to cloud? Should I lower the dose? I have read some places that I should be dosing a tiny bit everyday rather than a full cap twice a week. *c/p**w3


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

having 0 nitrates indicates to me your tank/filter is not cycled.So while your filter grows bacteria to handle ammonia,nitrites and eventually produce nitrates,I would just GEUSS you don't need to add ferts to your tank and that doing so is causing your issue.Wait till your tank is cycled then you can fert.
Also plants often take 2 weeks -month to acclimate to our systems after we get them so don't be to quick to judge your plants.Old growth(existing leaves) are not as important as new growth(a much better indicator of plant condition).


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Java fern act funny for me when I put them in my tank(s) as they stay almost exactly as I bought them for a time but then as
they start to get new leaves the old ones turn yellow and gradually dark brown and die. The larger nurseries grow them/w the
top out of water in direct sunlight and the roots in water so when I get them home it is quite a shock of light change to them
The new leaves always come back smaller than the original ones till much later when the next generation comes in closer to
the original ones. Other plants (except for like Java moss) do similarly so If your dosing Flourish Comprehensive AND Flourish
Iron it may be a bit heavy. Sorry if I misinterpreted what you said. Of interest is how high are the lights ? Not in inches but
level of light.
I just went and read the directions on my Comprehensive and it says for 60 gallons use one capfull once or twice a week.
I only use it once a week after each water change and use (far) less because I have a ten gallon I put it in but also use API
Leaf Zone(which is almost identical) at the same time and the same reduced amount of 1ml per dose.
One capfull is one teaspoon full or 5ml. I also dose Pride which is an iron supplement at the same time after the water change but
also at less than the directions say because of the other 2 and the fact that I'm not changing all of the water so why use the full
dose. So I'm heavy on iron but don't get cloudiness which you do so I suspect something else to be going on.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the plants are new it is hard to say if they have a problem or not, since you mention they may indicate an iron deficiency. It usually takes a small period, depending on light level, for your plants to acclimate to your water. Many times the leaves that are present will turn color or start to look bad. Don't worry about that too much. As long as new leaves are coming in and they look healthy you should be okay. Swords don't need much.


----------

